# dtpchemicals in hospital



## DTPCHEMICALS

hi all l have not deserted i was rushed into hospital on thursday evening with acute chest palns. all food by drip. blood pressure better than with pills. could be ulcer as a result of prescribed drugs. endoscopy monday. i will be back in action soon. nhs intenet is expensive. 
dave p


----------



## lifestyle

get well soon

Les


----------



## 96299

Hope your soon back on yer feet matey. Sounds like your in the right place for the time being. 8O 

steve


----------



## DABurleigh

Take care Dave. You're in the right place now so hope they soon sort you out. Try not to sneeze or bite while they're having a look!

Dave


----------



## carolgavin

Best wishes for a super speedy recovery, take care.


----------



## sallytrafic

Best wishes Dave hope you are sorted soon chin up also agree with DABs as uncomfortable as as an endoscopy is its much better than 'an other end oscopy'.


----------



## erneboy

Get well soon Dave, Alan.


----------



## mickyc

Best of luck Dave,

Make sure they rinse the kit first, you never know they might have just used it for an "other end oscopy" :wink:


----------



## Grizzly

Hope all goes well. Ask them for valium before the endoscopy; you'll not remember what went on and " wake up " feeling perfectly OK afterwards.

Look forward to seeing you back soon

G


----------



## mygalnme

Get well soon Dave, and hope all results good ones,
M&T


----------



## peejay

Chin up Dave;

Don't worry, those endoscopies ain't all that bad, I had a magic injection when I had mine and watched the scope thingie going up me tubes on telly. 
Better than X factor it was 8)  

Pete


----------



## geraldandannie

I hope you're better soon, Dave. Good idea to keep out of the members' bar, so your blood pressure stays low  

Gerald


----------



## Freddiebooks

Get well soon Dude.

But more to the point, i thought the weekend NHS beds were strictly for the p*ssed up idiots who can't hold there drink. It's so unfair you taking up valueable space !! Honestly !!

Self Self Self


----------



## richardjames

Thinking of you, hope all results are good ones


----------



## raynipper

Good luck DaveP.
It's gonna cost a lot to read this lot while your in. Wot no laptop??  

Ray.


----------



## pneumatician

*Hospital*

Best of luck for Monday. 
I found the Endoscopy OK after insisting they replace the SLR with a smaller camera.

Steve


----------



## teemyob

*Ill*

Well Get well soon!

Not anything to do with those DTPChemicals is it?

Speedy Recovery

TM


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi Dave,

Me n Suzy both wish you a speedy recovery, and take it easy on that NHS Internet.


----------



## wakk44

Take care Dave, wishing you a speedy recovery,


----------



## Penquin

We both wish you the best of luck for Monday, the actual endoscopy is OK, but do check whether they are using the sound feed as well, you know how big those furry microphones are and as for the bloke holding it!!! :lol: :lol: 

Seriously though good luck an do not chase too many of the nurses - that WILL put your blood pressure up!

Dave and Lelsey

Penquin and MrsW (and she's the nurse!)


----------



## locovan

Oh Mr Chemicals I have just read this and Im really sorry to hear you are not well.  
Please get well soon and do everything the doc tells you to do :wink:


----------



## Telbell

All the best Dave & get well soon


----------



## moblee

Get well soon Dave
All the *Best*.


----------



## LadyJ

Get well soon Dave 

Good job you did your Christmas Shopping early isn't it :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Sonesta

Hope you are back on your feet soon! 

By the way keep your hands off those pretty little nurses Dave, or else your blood pressure will go right through the roof! :lol: 

Sue


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Dave

A speedy recovery and a safe return

TC


----------



## trevorf

Best wishes Dave, hope you are back fit & well soon.


Trevor


----------



## bigbazza

Good luck Dave, your not missing much at the moment, it's been quite all week :roll: :roll: NOT!!


----------



## zulurita

All the best for Monday and hope you are better soon.


----------



## Wupert

zulurita said:


> All the best for Monday and hope you are better soon.


All the very best

Get well soon


----------



## eddied

Ciao Dave, must have been a bit of a fright. Hope all goes well on Monday, and get well soon.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## rowley

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Get well soon Mate, Your stats shouldn't suffer too much though    and Tuesday is a new day.

Good luck, and behave yourself with all those pretty nurses.

Kev


----------



## GEMMY

You shouldn't have done that :lol: I've already sent him a personal get well now I've got to do it in public. :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

they have moved me to a private room. just the same as a nursing home room. that father in law occupied.I was on a mixed ward with poor old dears, an old boy coughing and spluttering for a ***. A teenager who just thought that friday night was for drinking and fighting. A drug addict was put next to me. Scruffy, swearing aanb vomitting. So beiing me i tactfully informed the smoker that his problems were self inflicted and not to be so selfish. the teenager got an earfull as i had no sympathy because my drip that should have been changed at 5:30 last night was not replaced untill 2:20 this morning. Onbeing informed that i was moving to my new abode I gallantly offered the room to the 80 odd year old lady who obviosly did not like the riff raff that she was left with. And we wonder where all the funds go. I should have been at motorbike show today.
thanks for all your comments. lady p has requested a wide angle telephoto lens dave p 8O 8O


----------



## Spacerunner

get well soon Dave. if you hear anyone mention a Sharp handicam you know you're in deep doo doo!


----------



## Pusser

Everytime I have a nap, all hell breaks lose. I do hope things are going well and also hope the scan reveals nothing you can't handle. You can nowadays go into the the chemist and buy stick thing, wee on it and it saves all this trouble of going in and out of hospital. 

SHould have put this in the Tips section really. 8)


----------



## CaGreg

Hi Dave,
Sorry you are not well at the moment. I hope all goes well for you. Always be grateful when they rule out serious. life threatening things early on. Hopefully you will be back 'among us' soon.

Ca


----------



## patnles

Hope your feeling better soon and tests results are encouraging. 
Take care,
Lesley


----------



## Nora+Neil

Good luck Dave and hope you well soon.


----------



## waz

Best wishes Dave.
Waz


----------



## karlb

get well soon dave

karlb


----------



## Rapide561

*Get well*

Hope you are feeling a lot better soon.

Russell


----------



## Briarose

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Dave, we miss you on the forum.
Nette


----------



## Losos

Sorry to read you're in hospital. hope they can get you sorted and you're back here asap.


----------



## xgx

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> .... I will be back in action soon. nhs internet is expensive.
> dave p


Sounds like a great incentive to get sorted and out of there :wink:

Be Well!


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Hi Dave

We have never met, but your posts are normally well received and informative.

May we wish you the very best of health for the future.


----------



## duxdeluxe

All the best, Dave - fingers crossed for a good result. Look on the bright side, you could have been sent to either Colchester (where I am twice next week!) or Basildon Hospitals both of whom had blood on the carpet (and not in the boardroom sense either).

Seriously - all the best for a speedy recovery and make sure that you exit with the same number of limbs that you entered with........ As said above, we have our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## dillon

Hope everything is ok Dave our thought are with you and your family.

dillon

ps you can brush up on your spellings whilst you are there :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

Oh dear, have you been suffering for a while or did it come on all of a sudden?

Look on the bight side though, just think how many 'unread posts' you'll have to wade through when you get home


----------



## SilverF1

Hope all goes well and you get sorted quickly, Dave. 

GWS


----------



## lindyloot

Sorry to hear your news , have a good rest and get well soon, regards Rich and Lin


----------



## emmbeedee

Best wishes, Dave.
I hope you have just as good an experience with the NHS as I did recently.
Glad you have access to a computer so you can keep up your contributions to the forum, wouldn't be the same with you misssing!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Heres wishing you a speedy recovery.
The Members Bar won't be the same without you :lol: :lol: 
Patrick


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Dave! So sorry to hear your news.  I DO wish you well. I'm sure you'll get sorted soon. :wink:

By the way, was it you that I heard shouting,

*"I'm a celebrity - get me outta here!"* :roll: :lol:


----------



## gromett

Thinking of you, hope it is not serious and you recover quickly.


Karl


----------



## patp

Hope you are soon back home in your own bed with your own toilet :lol: 

Had one of those endo thingies and they are not too bad :wink: Methinks the medics like gadgets :roll: 
Pat


----------



## mandyandandy

Take care and all the best from us both. 

At least you will be home for Santa  

Mandy


----------



## firewood

get well soon


----------



## joedenise

Hi Dave 

Get well soon 

Joe and Denise


----------



## Tezmcd

Get well soon matey


----------



## fdhadi

Hope your feeling better soon Dave, best wishes.


----------



## tinkering

Get well soon,Dave 
We will all be missing you

Les


----------



## vicdicdoc

Same best wishes for quick recovery


----------



## sennen523

Get well soon Dave, keep your chin up!

Al 
sennen523.


----------



## Invicta

Sincerely hope that you are not in one of the hospitals named in the latest damning report.

Hope you soon get sorted and back to the comfort (and cleanliness)of your own home.

Get well soon!


----------



## JockandRita

All the best for tomorrow Dave, and we hope that the test results are favourable.

Take care,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## PhilK

*DTP on the mendTa*

Hi Dave,

you sound like your feeling better. Take it easy, be strong and get well soon.

Cheers m8

Phil K


----------



## DABurleigh

Just remember - swallow, not spit.


----------



## coppo

Yes, good luck with your diagnosis

All the best.

Paul&Caz.


----------



## annetony

hope evrything goes well today and wishing you a speedy recovery



Anne


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hope your sorted soon mate,. :read2: :happy3:


----------



## StAubyns

If you don't hurry up and get well this will be longer than the Volvo Ocean Race thread 8O 8O 

Hope you get well soon mopedsmile: Sorry, can't find a bike smilie


----------



## eddievanbitz

Frank will run amok with out you around :wink: 

Eddie


----------



## locovan

Hope you get home for your birthday 3rd dec xxxx ccasion5:


----------



## rowley

All the best for today Dave.


----------



## thePassants

Dave, tell them you'd like one of the pictures of your guts for the forum photo competition!

Speedy recovery,


----------



## MalanCris

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## clodhopper2006

Hope all goes well today Dave.

This man here describes delightfully a process you no doubt have some experience in.

WARNING - contains bad language.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

thePassants said:


> Dave, tell them you'd like one of the pictures of your guts for the forum photo competition!
> 
> Speedy recovery,


 :lol: :lol:

Get well soon Dave, you'll soon be up and about. The weather is not good biking weather so you're not really missing any ride-outs 

MHS...Rob


----------



## erneboy

How are you today Dave, Alan.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Hi Dave

Hope all went well, and that you're comfortable

Will be remembering you when I speak with the Big Guy

Paul


----------

